
The Revolutionary Ion Engine That Took Spacecraft to Ceres - davidw
http://www.iflscience.com/space/dawn-new-era-revolutionary-ion-engine-took-spacecraft-ceres/
======
grownseed
IFLScience is nice to expose people to a scientific idea on a social network
or something, but I'm not sure they have their place here.

In any case, if you're looking for something a bit meatier, I highly recommend
reading this article
[http://dawn.jpl.nasa.gov/mission/journal_12_06.asp#ips](http://dawn.jpl.nasa.gov/mission/journal_12_06.asp#ips)
from the JPL at NASA.

~~~
davidw
I got it from [http://theweek.com/articles/634208/innovation-could-
change-s...](http://theweek.com/articles/634208/innovation-could-change-space-
travel-forever) which wasn't particularly meaty either.

